# NGD - Seagull Maritime Spruce 12 string



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Been looking for a 12 string recently and got this one last night. The gentleman who owned it kindly came to my place to let me try it out....wasn't going to pass this one up.

- I emailed Godin yesterday the serial # for the specs and they replied (as per usual) first thing this morning.
- 2006 Seagull Maritime 12 String
- High Gloss finish
- Solid Spruce top
- Mahogany neck
- Laminate Mahogany sides and back
- Rosewood finger board
- Nut Width 1.9"

Case included as well.....

Needs new strings, but the guy took very good care of it and kept it humidified when he didn't use it....he has a number of guitars. One good tell from him was that he asked me to "take care of her". I assured him that I would meet or exceed his standards.....no problems.

I thought I'd post these pics first, as I haven't done anything at all to it except tune it to pitch (he had it tuned down to D, he said to relieve neck strain but I have a feeling it may be more about finger strain - just a guess).

Neck is a little gunky and the strings haven't been changed in a long while. I'll post another pic or 2 when I clean 'er up good. The guitar sounds amazing with the Spruce top complimenting the Mahogany neck, sides, and back fantastically. The neck is really quite straight with the proper amount (by my eye anyway) relief. No string buzz's or blips. One very small and practically unnoticeable blemish on the top right parallel to the 17th fret on the 2nd dark wood grain there. A bit of normal scratching on the finish just from being played......feels like it's been worked in quite a bit. Tuners are great, as is the norm with these Seagulls. I'm happy for what I paid for it as well.....very happy indeed! Probably the last guitar I pick up for a long while now.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice buy Pete! She's a beauty alright.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lincoln said:


> Nice buy Pete! She's a beauty alright.


Thanks Dave. Since it's my first 12 string, I'm just starting to learn a few of the tips and tricks involved. In the OP I stated that I thought he had tuned it down to D tuning because of finger strength, but I just found out (from Justin Guitar) that it's a very common practice for 12 strings. Need to get my head around the different playing and fingering techniques involved with a 12 string. Much different from what I'm accustomed to and how I happen to approach playing. I apparently can't be quite as heavy and abusive to it as I normally am. But I'll try haha.


----------

